# CFL lamps in globed/enclosed fixtures.



## Big John

If the risk of fire were that serious there would be a warning on the lamp package not to use it in an enclosed fixture. Read the instructions: I'm sure that warning won't be there.

What will happen with an enclosed fixture is that you can shorten the lamp life. I have dozens of sealed vapor- tight fixtures with CFLS in them, and all I notice is they burn out faster than they're supposed to.

Also, they created a code violation by having exposed lamps in the closets. I'd put the covers back and be done with it.

-John


----------



## dieselram752

I had a customer tell me that last year I didn't believe her. 
But she was correct that some CFLs do say in the directions not to use in an enclosed fixture.
Every once in a while customers do know what there talking about.


----------



## davis9

Most of the cheap fixtures I've been installing say 60W incandescent or CFL equivalent for bulbs.

Some cfl's do have a warning on the package though, not sure which brands.

Tom


----------



## Electric_Light

Given the same wattage, CFLs run hotter as the less portion of input energy can escape as radiant IR energy out the glass. Also, they're less tolerant to heat. That's why it's not necessarily a good idea to run a 26W(100W equiv) CFL in a 40W rated enclosed incandescent fixture. 

The actual lamp life isn't affected much, but integral ballast CFLs often suffer from heat related ballast failure(not the case with externally ballasted pin CFLs). Especially so in enclosed and base-up operation.

Sometimes semiconductor parts on ballast base will fail with a loud pop and an acrid smell and sometimes visible sparks, but this isn't necessarily a fire hazard even though consumers will perceive it as such.


----------



## MarkyMark

Enclosed fixtures with the lamp base at the top are where I've seen the most failures. When CFL's first started becoming popular, I noticed a lot of failures in this situation, but not so much anymore. 

I seem to recall seeing manufacturers warnings in the past about enclosed fixtures, but I have not seen it in years. I have a feeling enough of these lamps have been sold, now, that the name brand manufacturers have eliminated most of the more common defects and failure modes.


----------



## Electric_Light

PL-C lamps are similar to CFLs in range of outputs they have. 13, 18 and 26W which translates to 60, 75 and 100W equivalent. These lamps are bare bulbs and they're $6 a pop. Ballast is $20-30 ea, but it is reusable. 

In comparison, self-ballasted ballast lamps cost less than the bare PL-C lamp. The ballast must be made cheap enough to be disposable and the entire thing must be cheap enough that its within pocket change for most people, yet the ballast is subject to extreme harsh service. There's no surprise these have early failures. 

Externally ballasted PL-C system is very reliable.


----------



## backstay

I guess I'll have to go back and remove all the covers.









*·​*​​​​13W GU24 Base Lamp​
*·​*​​​​Keyless Bi-Pin Compact Fluorescent Lampholder​
*·​*​​​​Impact resistant thermoplastic construction​
*·​*​​​​Optional polycarbonate lamp guard available​
*·​*​​​​Pigtail leads provide easy installation​
*·​*​​​​Knockout holes on box enable multiple configurations​
*· *Thread-cutting screws facilitate installation of lamp guard


----------



## Cletis

*Holes*

Just drill a couple really small holes at the top. That should work


----------



## macmikeman

Both home crappo and Lowes are selling totally enclosed light fixtures that come with twist in style cfl lamps (two posts that fit into semi circular tracks) These may be the style that Electric-light is referring to, I am not sure what you call that style of base. They have what appears to be genuine UL labels on them.


----------



## backstay

macmikeman said:


> Both home crappo and Lowes are selling totally enclosed light fixtures that come with twist in style cfl lamps (two posts that fit into semi circular tracks) These may be the style that Electric-light is referring to, I am not sure what you call that style of base. They have what appears to be genuine UL labels on them.


 
GU24 Base Lamp


----------



## Electric_Light

backstay said:


> GU24 Base Lamp


Those are equally crappy and lamps are costly and hard to get. GU24 is straight 120v. The ballast is still inside the disposable lamp. The sole function of GU24 is to mechanically lock out the use of incandescent lamps.

Better ones have a ballast mounted on the back of the fixture and use a four pin straight push-in socket. If it's a GE, Sylvania, Universal or Advance ballast its a good bet the ballast is high quality and you should get years out of the lamp. Anything else, it's a hit and miss. By that, I mean the life of ballast itself and how quickly it will destroy the lamp.


----------

